# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Femoston mite opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Femoston mite,
czy ktoś stosował w terapii hormonalnej zastępczej ?? są bezpieczne te tabletki ?? proszę o opinie...

----------

